# Problème synchronisation musique sur Deezer



## Soumo (25 Décembre 2014)

Bonsoir,

J'ai installé Deezer sur mon iPhone 5C pour pouvoir synchroniser de la musique. Cependant,  après 2 albums d'une quinzaine de musiques chacun, un message d'erreur s'affiche quand je veux en synchroniser d'autres : "Votre appareil a atteint sa capacité maximale de stockage . Supprimez des musiques synchronisées" (ou qqch comme ça). Je l'ai fait mais ça me met toujours ce message d'erreur. Pourtant sur le Samsung de ma soeur ça marche niquel, elle a une centaine de musiques etc. Avez-vous la réponse à ce problème ? 

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses


----------

